# The Power Of Coffee



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

Drank it all my adult life way in excess of 4 cups daily
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-5108561/The-power-four-cups-coffee-day.html


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

This is interesting. I'd not drunk coffee for donkeys years but at the back end of last year I went right off decaf and other teas and started drinking coffee again. Too late to prevent me from getting diabetes


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> This is interesting. I'd not drunk coffee for donkeys years but at the back end of last year I went right off decaf and other teas and started drinking coffee again. Too late to prevent me from getting diabetes


I am going to drink litres to try for reversal WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I am going to drink litres to try for reversal WL


At the rate you're going Vince you don't need coffee to reverse your diabetes I reckon you've already achieved this. BBC1 NOW are talking about benefits of drinking coffee!


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> At the rate you're going Vince you don't need coffee to reverse your diabetes I reckon you've already achieved this. BBC1 NOW are talking about benefits of drinking coffee!


I am off to make a potfull lol
To be honest WL, I havent really tested to the limits of my tolerance yet. Not had a slice of bread, noodle, pasta anything sweet etc since Sept 28th. Playing Safe. Cold turkey from day 1
I will do that once i get back home.


----------



## New-journey (Nov 23, 2017)

I am always thinking I should stop coffee but as its one of my few pleasure, (yes I have a sad life!), I didn't want to, now I know it is making me healthy!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's the BBC news website report on the same research study, with links to BMJ, Southampton University etc. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42081278
I've never found Daily Mail reporting of science stories very robust.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> At the rate you're going Vince you don't need coffee to reverse your diabetes I reckon you've already achieved this. BBC1 NOW are talking about benefits of drinking coffee!





Copepod said:


> Here's the BBC news website report on the same research study, with links to BMJ, Southampton University etc. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42081278
> I've never found Daily Mail reporting of science stories very robust.


They aren't usually Copepod. The Guardian ran the same report


----------



## Copepod (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> They aren't usually Copepods. The Guardian ran the same report


I always prefer reports of science research findings which include links to original publication - and, among newspapers, generally Guardian standard of reporting is higher than Daily Mail.
There's only one Copepod who is a member of this forum, by the way!


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I always prefer reports of science research findings which include links to original publication - and, among newspapers, generally Guardian standard of reporting is higher than Daily Mail.
> There's only one Copepod who is a member of this forum, by the way!


I noticed naughty boy @Vincent's misspellings (slap hand but no detention) I was going to pm him but you beat me to it *Copepod! *


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I always prefer reports of science research findings which include links to original publication - and, among newspapers, generally Guardian standard of reporting is higher than Daily Mail.
> There's only one Copepod who is a member of this forum, by the way!


I am sure 2 would be equally as delighful 
I corrected the  typo


----------



## Copepod (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I am sure 2 would be equally as delighful
> I corrected the  typo


They are usually found in large numbers in open ocean. I've spent many happy hours counting all sorts of plankton down microscopes. Many plankton from Antarctica, counted in Cambridge.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I noticed naughty boy @Vincent's misspellings (slap hand but no detention) I was going to pm him but you beat me to it *Copepod! *


Don''t say WL I have to wear a dunces cap and stand in the corner until home time.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 23, 2017)

Monitor @wirralass seems to have decided on slap hand and no detention for you @Vince_UK . I endorse no detention, but can't endorse corporal punishment!
This thread seems to have detoured considerably from coffee and science journalism!


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Monitor @wirralass seems to have decided on slap hand and no detention for you @Vince_UK . I endorse no detention, but can't endorse corporal punishment!
> This thread seems to have detoured considerably from coffee and science journalism!


Thank you for your compassion Copepod


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Don''t say WL I have to wear a dunces cap and stand in the corner until home time.


You can go home now Vince....
.......*NOW BACK TO TOPIC!*


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Monitor @wirralass seems to have decided on slap hand and no detention for you @Vince_UK . I endorse no detention, but can't endorse corporal punishment!
> This thread seems to have detoured considerably from coffee and science journalism!


A bit of humourous banter goes a long way now and thenhope this is read in the humourous vein in which it is written


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 23, 2017)

I can’t wait until the scientific community say that smoking is good for you, after all. Then I could give up vaping.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

In the 1970's I used to have a doctor who constantly smoked when conducting his surgeries and he wasn't so young either. See many undergrad medical students at Newcastle Uni who are alway popping outside for a quck draw. I must admit I miss a smoke with my coffee especially when sitting outside either in my garden or at a cafe having a nice double espresso.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 24, 2017)

The coffee machine has been working overtime today


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 24, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> In the 1970's I used to have a doctor who constantly smoked when conducting his surgeries and he wasn't so young either. See many undergrad medical students at Newcastle Uni who are alway popping outside for a quck draw. I must admit I miss a smoke with my coffee especially when sitting outside either in my garden or at a cafe having a nice double espresso.


Funny you should mention that Vince ~ my then GP in the 60's/70's used to smoke in surgery hours too. One day I was his last patient and as he lit up he offered me a ciggie ~ I took it (I used to smoke in those days!) Sadly he passed away of lung cancer aged just 59yrs Lesson learned.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 24, 2017)

Those were the days WL.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 24, 2017)

Occasionally I really want to light up a fag but it would be stupid after 11yrs of not smoking! I have to remind myself why I quit in the first place.


----------

